# Why is this ending good, like other's say?



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2016)

I asked some people's opinions on how my thriller story should end.  The majority have said that it should end with the police, catching the gang of villains in the act of their crime in the climax, and have them be caught that way.  It is one of the more natural endings, as before, other endings I wanted, ended up not working cause they were forced, without realizing it.

So it's a natural way to end the story for the police catch them in the act.  However, I do not understand why others think of this as a satisfactory ending.  If the police catch them in the act of the crime, the gang will only be charged with the current crime, they were caught for, which is along the lines of attempted kidnapping.

But they will still not be caught for the murders they committed before in the plot because they were only caught with the current crime at hand.  So why is catching them in the act such a great ending, with a victory for the main police character, that people would recommend this ending?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2016)

Do they not have any evidence of the prior crimes? Because if they do, they can charge for them in addition to the new crimes.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2016)

No they don't, otherwise they would have used it earlier story instead.  Perhaps readers thought that the current catching in the act can be linked to the prior crimes maybe, but I don't think it can be.  I mean the villains were similar suits, gloves and masks as before, and they have weapons, but is that enough to link them to the other crimes?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2016)

Ugh.

Dude, people have said your ending is fine. Why would you argue that point. If they like it that means it works for them.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2016)

Well I just want to know myself why it is good. Cause then I know why characters are behaving the way they do, why they police are hopeful, and what point my ending is trying to make.  If I do not know what would happen as a result of the idea that is recommended, then I do not know what point the story is ending on, if that makes sense.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well I just want to know myself why it is good. Cause then I know why characters are behaving the way they do, why they police are hopeful, and what point my ending is trying to make.  If I do not know what would happen as a result of the idea that is recommended, then I do not know what point the story is ending on, if that makes sense.



It. Doesn't. Matter.

It doesn't matter one little bit whether or not you understand what "point" they are trying to make. NOT EVEN A LITTLE BIT.

HERE is the point that _does_ matter. You have spent the last few months agonizing over every minute little detail (as evidenced by the multitude of threads you have posted here) of your story. 

So now, not surprisingly, here you are again. Only this time, someone (or several someones) have told you that your ending is working. Yet you still feel the need to nitpick and prod to see why they can't possibly be right. I mean, there has to be SOMETHING that isn't quite right.

If people who have read your story and are saying that they are satisfied with the ending...just go with it.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay I can go with it. But I only wrote an outline of what happens, plotwise.  As for character development and theme, I do not know what is suppose to happen in this ending.  Is the main cop character suppose to feel that the crooks only receiving a couple of years is good enough, or is he is suppose to be disappointed cause they deserved a lot more?   Is the theme to the reader suppose to be that justice was served or was it not?  How do I know what the theme and character development should be, as a result of this plot working?  Even though they say the climax is working, I don't know what resolution should follow as a result.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 23, 2016)

Here we go again. 

Dude, again you are asking US the questions that  YOU need to answer in order to write it and be content with your story:

Is the main cop character suppose to feel that the crooks only receiving a couple of years is good enough, or is he is suppose to be disappointed cause they deserved a lot more?
Is the theme to the reader suppose to be that justice was served or was it not?
ow do I know what the theme and character development should be, as a result of this plot working?

These are YOUR questions to answer. You can make this however you want as long as you make sure it is justified in your story.
Why can't you get this in your head. If you have questions, ask them yourself and answer them.. You dont need us to answer these questions, only yourself.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well I just want to know myself why it is good. Cause then I know why characters are behaving the way they do, why they police are hopeful, and what point my ending is trying to make.  If I do not know what would happen as a result of the idea that is recommended, then I do not know what point the story is ending on, if that makes sense.



If you don't know why your characters are behaving the way they do, that's a major problem in of itself.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Ironpony

Stories don't always have to have happy, complete endings. Check out Ray Bradbury's _Something Wicked This Way Comes_, Shakespeare's _Hamlet,_ most episodes of _The Twilight Zone_ or my _The Bureau of Happiness._

Ditto everything that's been said here. Maybe you can treat your story so far as Book One in a longer work. While your bad guys are banged up, the cops get on with solving the murders and putting them away for life in Book Two.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 23, 2016)

Every time I open one of your threads...I feel like I'm being punked.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2016)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Ironpony
> 
> Stories don't always have to have happy, complete endings. Check out Ray Bradbury's _Something Wicked This Way Comes_, Shakespeare's _Hamlet,_ most episodes of _The Twilight Zone_ or my _The Bureau of Happiness._
> 
> ...




I can go with the ending they think is satisfying, I am not just not sure whether they see it as happy and conclusive rather than dark and not resolved.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2016)

ironpony said:


> I can go with the ending they think is satisfying, I am not just not sure whether they see it as happy and conclusive rather than dark and not resolved.



IT. DOESN'T. MATTER!

If they are satisfied with the ending, why does it matter if you know WHY they think that way? 

Yer killing me.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 24, 2016)

ironpony said:
			
		

> However, I do not understand why others think of this as a satisfactory ending. If the police catch them in the act of the crime, the gang will only be charged with the current crime, they were caught for, which is along the lines of attempted kidnapping.
> 
> But they will still not be caught for the murders they committed before in the plot because they were only caught with the current crime at hand. So why is catching them in the act such a great ending, with a victory for the main police character, that people would recommend this ending?



Because (generally speaking) the audience wants to see the bad guys get caught. 

They also want to see the good guy get the girl, kiss her with a cheesy line that recalls something earlier in the movie, then ride off into the sunset together, happily ever after . . .

. . . with just enough room for a sequel.


----------



## Greimour (Feb 24, 2016)

On the flip side to it all, do you want your bad guys to get away? The only solution if not, is to let them get caught. Police will often settle for a lesser charge if it means putting someone away. 

Even if the Police believe it was them, they would settle for a single crime if that's what it took.

To directly answer your question, how about this:


Your bad guys commit a series of crimes. Police are working on one case after another trying to solve them. Furthermore, it appears to be a string of robberies by the same people. They can't prove it is the same people, but they still reach that conclusion. Such a thing is natural.

The bad guys, on the other hand, are getting more and more confident. They have had repeated success without being caught. Even more than that, the Police don't even have the slightest clue who they are and have no method to catching them. These cocky gangsters, however, have the unfortunate circumstance of doing the wrong thing at the wrong time. Thanks to that, they get caught in the act.

Audience = Ha! They got caught! Everyone gets caught in the end... They should have quit while they were ahead. Muahahahaha!

Conclusion: Satisfactory ending.

~~~


Now do you understand why your audience is willing to accept such an ending?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 24, 2016)

Greimour said:


> On the flip side to it all, do you want your bad guys to get away? The only solution if not, is to let them get caught. Police will often settle for a lesser charge if it means putting someone away.
> 
> Even if the Police believe it was them, they would settle for a single crime if that's what it took.
> 
> ...



No, because if they are caught in the act of this crime, then they can only be charged with the current crime, which is attempted kidnapping, since they were caught and stopped.  But that doesn't add up to the murders they committed prior.  So I thought that the audience would want some satisfaction for those, rather than going down for an attempted kidnapping only.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 25, 2016)

ironpony said:


> No, because if they are caught in the act of this crime, then they can only be charged with the current crime, which is attempted kidnapping, since they were caught and stopped.  But that doesn't add up to the murders they committed prior.  So I thought that the audience would want some satisfaction for those, rather than going down for an attempted kidnapping only.



Ah, but perhaps they tell about the murders of the others in an attempt to get a deal, like a suspended sentence. Only since they all do it, incriminating each other, they are all found guilty.

Edited to add : As for why readers like the ending -- at least the murders are locked up and not killing for a while. In some places, even if found guilty of murder, that's all they might get anyway, getting parole after 5 to 10 years.

From some of these comments, you are spending quite a bit of time getting others to outline your story for you. Maybe it's time to simply come up with the best story that you can and write it.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay thanks.  But that kind of deal cannot be made though, cause even if they all incriminate each other, it won't matter cause they all cut deals.  So wouldn't all the incriminations cancel each other out, if they all made deals?

Well I feel that the themes in the story are lost with the new ending. Like the new ending may make sense plot wise, but I feel I had to throw the theme out the window just to have an ending to make sense.  I just don't know what the story is trying to say with this ending, and it feels like it happens out of random happenstance with no point to make.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 26, 2016)

You will never finish this story.

It's the harsh truth. You'll be asking these questions, constantly second guessing, and this script will never be complete. Not until YOU break the cycle.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 26, 2016)

I am guessing that as long as he keeps getting answers he can argue with, he'll keep posing the questions.

On the bright side, in the event he ever does get the script finished and the film  made, we will have every right to demand a piece of the profits.


----------



## dale (Feb 27, 2016)

Bishop said:


> You will never finish this story.
> 
> It's the harsh truth. You'll be asking these questions, constantly second guessing, and this script will never be complete. Not until YOU break the cycle.



yeah. but think of it this way....when our kids grow up, they might decide to become writers. and this
way...they'll be able to come here and make fun of him, too.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  But that kind of deal cannot be made though, cause even if they all incriminate each other, it won't matter cause they all cut deals.  So wouldn't all the incriminations cancel each other out, if they all made deals?


 Not if the deals weren't made. I'm suggesting that they spill enough, thinking they can get deals, that the other crimes would be uncovered.



> Well I feel that the themes in the story are lost with the new ending. Like the new ending may make sense plot wise, but I feel I had to throw the theme out the window just to have an ending to make sense.  I just don't know what the story is trying to say with this ending, and it feels like it happens out of random happenstance with no point to make.



Write it the way you like it. Start there.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 27, 2016)

Okay thanks.  But I don't think they would all be foolish enough to spill their beans without making signed deals first.  I could write it so the police follow the crooks back to where the keep some evidence on past murders, but I can't think of a reason why they would keep evidence around.

In their past kidnappings, the crooks would send ransom videos for people to see, kind of like how the kidnappers would send ransom videos in the movie Ransom.  However, is their a reason why the crooks would keep those past videos on a computer?  I could write it so that the cops find that evidence on one if their computers, but is their a reason why they would keep on their, or does that make them look stupid for doing so?


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello Ironpony

Have you ever read _Hamlet_? It's all about a guy who kept hemming and hawing and asking everybody he met for more information before he could make a decision then ignoring all their advice and going looking for more information. In the end it killed him.

The same thing happened, more or less, to Oedipus.

Why don't you stop asking all these nice people for more and more information, take what everybody has already given you, which in my judgement is enough for about four stories, and get on with finishing this work.

We can't write your story for you, you have to do it yourself, otherwise it won't be your story.

This fiction writing can be a bit of a chore sometimes when you're sitting there trying to figure out what happens next but just stick with it and keep hammering on it until you type *THE END*.

Then print it off and without thinking any more about it put it on the shelf for about a week. Next take it down and read it from cover to cover. If you're happy with it go looking for an agent. If you're mostly happy with it then edit it a bit _then_ go looking for an agent. If you're not happy with it at all, then PM the entire script to me and I'll have a look at it - *but only if it's complete*. Although at this point I can't make any promises.

Go for it.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## ironpony (Feb 27, 2016)

Okay thanks.  I think I have become too paranoid because of what other people have said about it, over the months, after I keep making changes and keep trying again.  One thing readers, do not like is that they do not like when characters make mistakes.  They say it makes the characters look stupid to the reader, especially in this thriller genre type of story at least.  So I am trying to write it in a way, in which characters succeed or fail, without making any mistakes.  But that is where it gets tricky, cause I feel that characters have to make mistakes.

Before I write a new outline and final draft I am satisfied with, I feel that I have to establish why readers hate it when characters make mistakes, or what I am doing wrong that they do not like, so I don't repeat myself.  I could go with this current ending that readers are satisfied with, but that is just the ending.  What about the other parts of the story they had problems with where characters make mistakes.  I guess I just feel I need to address that.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Feb 27, 2016)

Ironpony, nobody is perfect so why should your cbaracter be. One thing I hate us when a character is too perfect, it makes them unrealistic. 

It's fiction, no one is expecting it to be 100% spot on.
You should stop being so paranoid and write your damn story instead of worrying about what others may say, afterall, you can't cater to everyone.

The truth is, not everyone is going to like it so write it for the readers who will. Stop doubting yourself


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 27, 2016)

*ironpony*, please answer these questions. 

Do you _*enjoy *_what you're *writing*? Push everything else to the side. What is going through your heart when you write your piece? Don't even think about the rest of the world right now. What are you _feeling_ when you *write *your work? What are you _feeling_ when you *read *your work?


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 27, 2016)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Ironpony
> 
> Have you ever read _Hamlet_? It's all about a guy who kept hemming and hawing and asking everybody he met for more information before he could make a decision then ignoring all their advice and going looking for more information. In the end it killed him.
> 
> ...



Killing with kindness. I love how you made a point, while being so polite.


----------



## DaBlaRR (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  I think I have become too paranoid because of what other people have said about it, over the months, after I keep making changes and keep trying again.  One thing readers, do not like is that they do not like when characters make mistakes.  They say it makes the characters look stupid to the reader, especially in this thriller genre type of story at least.  So I am trying to write it in a way, in which characters succeed or fail, without making any mistakes.  But that is where it gets tricky, cause I feel that characters have to make mistakes.
> 
> Before I write a new outline and final draft I am satisfied with, I feel that I have to establish why readers hate it when characters make mistakes, or what I am doing wrong that they do not like, so I don't repeat myself.  I could go with this current ending that readers are satisfied with, but that is just the ending.  What about the other parts of the story they had problems with where characters make mistakes.  I guess I just feel I need to address that.




If your readers are telling you they don't like characters who make mistakes. This confirms it... get NEW READERS. Characters aren't supposed to be perfect. If they were, I would hate that. 

I still don't think these "READERS" exist. No one worth providing a beta read, would say that they don't like that characters make mistakes. Give it to one of us to BETA read since you seem to have so many.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Before I write a new outline and final draft I am satisfied with, I feel that I have to establish why readers hate it when characters make mistakes, or what I am doing wrong that they do not like, so I don't repeat myself.  I could go with this current ending that readers are satisfied with, but that is just the ending.  What about the other parts of the story they had problems with where characters make mistakes.  I guess I just feel I need to address that.


I feel like I'm repeating myself, but that's okay. Sometimes repetition can be a good thing. So here goes: Write the story the way you like it. Stop worrying about what others think of it. It's your story, not theirs.

You won't be able to please all readers. There will always be people who don't like your story for one reason or another. If you spend your time trying to tailor your writing to meet their preferences, you'll simply be scrubbing away your own creative vision in order to please someone else.

Instead, I say: write what you like, the way you like it. Don't worry about how others think your story should go. Create your own path, and be proud of it. :encouragement:


----------



## ironpony (Feb 27, 2016)

Okay thanks.  They are not saying that exactly though.  What my problem is, as a writer, is a I have a habit of making the readers jump to conclusions that are not intended.  They will say things like this character would not do this, he would do this instead. Or things like you cannot do a DNA test in just a few hours, just so the test result can come in at the right time it is needed.  Just an example of how factual things like that bother readers.  I know I cannot please everyone, but I feel when I haven't been able to please one person yet, that is a problem.

Even if readers like the ending their are still other problems with the story before that.  So I want to write a final draft and get it out there, but I would like to figure out what my problem is, in the sense that I keep making readers jump to false conclusions that they cannot accept as false.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  They are not saying that exactly though.  What my problem is, as a writer, is a I have a habit of making the readers jump to conclusions that are not intended.  They will say things like this character would not do this, he would do this instead. Or things like you cannot do a DNA test in just a few hours, just so the test result can come in at the right time it is needed.  Just an example of how factual things like that bother readers.  I know I cannot please everyone, but I feel when I haven't been able to please one person yet, that is a problem.
> 
> Even if readers like the ending their are still other problems with the story before that.  So I want to write a final draft and get it out there, but I would like to figure out what my problem is, in the sense that I keep making readers jump to false conclusions that they cannot accept as false.



Your problem is that you're not sure of your own ability; your self-doubt is also making you unbearably self-interested. A reader's interpretation of your work is his/her interpretation. Why are you even in a dialogue with your readers unless you're just posting excerpts for critique?

When I write, I don't care what a reader will think about anything I am doing because readers have no part of that process. Writing is for the writer and reading is for the readers. The most technically proficient work in the world will not receive uniform praise, so it's best to stop thinking about how others will receive it and immerse yourself in the craft. Just write. Just write. Just write.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I was told before that my problem is that I tend to write out a whole story, not knowing if it works not, and finding out the hard way.  So for the past year or so, I have been doing the opposite and making sure that it works so I know what to write and where to go with it, before writing out a final draft of a whole story, not knowing if it will or not.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  They are not saying that exactly though.  What my problem is, as a writer, is a I have a habit of making the readers jump to conclusions that are not intended.  They will say things like this character would not do this, he would do this instead. Or things like you cannot do a DNA test in just a few hours, just so the test result can come in at the right time it is needed.  Just an example of how factual things like that bother readers.  I know I cannot please everyone, but I feel when I haven't been able to please one person yet, that is a problem.
> 
> Even if readers like the ending their are still other problems with the story before that.  So I want to write a final draft and get it out there, but I would like to figure out what my problem is, in the sense that I keep making readers jump to false conclusions that they cannot accept as false.



Basically, you have "readers" who are trying to write your story for you and you are allowing it. When a reader says "a character wouldn't do this...he would do that" it's bullshit. They are telling you to write what THEY would do or have a character do.

The story is YOURS. The characters are YOURS. The characters can and will do whatever the hell you want them to. 

Get some new readers. The ones you say you have at this point are full of crap.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 27, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well I was told before that my problem is that I tend to write out a whole story, not knowing if it works not, and finding out the hard way.  So for the past year or so, I have been doing the opposite and making sure that it works so I know what to write and where to go with it, before writing out a final draft of a whole story, not knowing if it will or not.



You won't learn how to write by coming on here and staring into your omphalos and making everyone else look into it too. Sorry, but writing is finding out the hard way. Accept it now and persevere or quit. Either of those two is fairer to you than what you're doing now.


----------



## dale (Feb 27, 2016)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Get some new readers. The ones you say you have at this point are full of crap.



lol. you mean us?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 28, 2016)

dale said:


> lol. you mean us?



To my knowledge, none of us here have seen any of his work.

But some of us are still full of crap. LOL


----------



## ironpony (Feb 29, 2016)

I posted a section of my script before in the PWW forum.

Well I could just finish it and just not listen to anyone.  Do you ever feel that your story needs to work for at least someone though before sending it out?  Like maybe even if it's just 1/20 readers?  Is no one liking it perfectly normal before sending it out?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Feb 29, 2016)

ironpony said:


> I posted a section of my script before in the PWW forum.
> 
> Well I could just finish it and just not listen to anyone.  Do you ever feel that your story needs to work for at least someone though before sending it out?  Like maybe even if it's just 1/20 readers?  Is no one liking it perfectly normal before sending it out?



Post your story here, it's the easiest solution and you'll get faster feedback. Stop stressing about it.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 29, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well I could just finish it and just not listen to anyone.  Do you ever feel that your story needs to work for at least someone though before sending it out?  Like maybe even if it's just 1/20 readers?  Is no one liking it perfectly normal before sending it out?



Well, my story has to at least work for _me_, the writer. If _I'm_ happy with it, then I'm good. At that point I just polish it, then send it out.

If, _after_ the story is published, readers don't like it? That might sting a little, sure. But I also tell myself that, hey, maybe they'll like my _next_ one even more!

And then I get back to writing.

The key, for me, is to keep moving forward with more and more stories, rather than spinning my wheels on just one. :encouragement:


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 29, 2016)

Is it  a shoot out? Under fire all sorts of scenarios can be worked through. What about the budget? Is there enough to have a coda?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 29, 2016)

A coda?  The budget is low, like around 60K.  Well I want to post the story just stuck in some areas.  I got the WHO, WHY, WHAT, etc, but not the HOW so much in a lot of areas, where I am stuck.

I just need to connect the dots in a few sections.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 1, 2016)

ironpony said:


> A coda?  The budget is low, like around 60K.  Well I want to post the story just stuck in some areas.  I got the WHO, WHY, WHAT, etc, but not the HOW so much in a lot of areas, where I am stuck.
> 
> I just need to connect the dots in a few sections.




Or, or, hear me out, you can just post what you have as a rough draft and,with critique, you can clean it up.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 1, 2016)

Well there are a few sections of plot missing and you won't know how characters get from here to there.  I can revise it the best I can and come up with a new draft.  But I feel if I post it, then the whole story will not work, and I will feel it would not have done any good to post a whole story without working out the kinks first.  At least that was my experience in the past, hence working out the kinks.


----------



## dale (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## LeeC (Mar 1, 2016)

You want sound advice ironpony, I suggest you read the post at:
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/142043-Just-Write?highlight=

You're not the first, nor likely will you be the last, to sidetrack your supposed goals. Going round and round with your endless what-ifs and second guessing, isn't going to benefit you one bit. 

Read the noted post, and prepare for a quiz. 

Ok Scotty.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 1, 2016)

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Or, or, hear me out, you can just post what you have as a rough draft and,with critique, you can clean it up.



No WAY!!! That could NEVER work.

It'll lead to a thousand more questions.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 1, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well there are a few sections of plot missing and you won't know how characters get from here to there.  I can revise it the best I can and come up with a new draft.  But I feel if I post it, then the whole story will not work, and I will feel it would not have done any good to post a whole story without working out the kinks first.  At least that was my experience in the past, hence working out the kinks.



Dude. So far, judging by the sheer number of threads about this story, the entire thing has been nothing but one gigantic "kink" that you are completely clueless about how to fix.

The very best things you can possibly do at this point are.....

1) Post what you have.

2) Gather the feedback from the people here because, despite the beating some of us give you about the number of threads you post, we DO want to see you succeed.

3)Take that feedback and use it to make your story better. 

4) Do whatever rewriting, fixing, whatever it is you have to do BEFORE you post any more threads asking questions. 

I say this not to be mean, but to break you out of the endless loop of self doubt you have managed to put yourself into. The ONLY way you are going to break out of it is to put up your work and let people who know what they are talking about tell you what is working and what isn't.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 1, 2016)

Okay thanks.  Some of the advice has been really good and has made the story better.  Thank you all for the advice!  Where as some other advice I had trouble applying without painting the story into corners, which is okay.   Thank you all.

Well shouldn't I just post an outline as oppose to people reading an entire script?


----------



## LeeC (Mar 1, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Well shouldn't I just post an outline as oppose to people reading an entire script?


Already asked and answered


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 2, 2016)

ironpony said:


> Okay thanks.  Some of the advice has been really good and has made the story better.  Thank you all for the advice!  Where as some other advice I had trouble applying without painting the story into corners, which is okay.   Thank you all.
> 
> Well shouldn't I just post an outline as oppose to people reading an entire script?



No. The outline will do us no good. It gives us no idea of your writing style or your basic character motivations.

Besides, if your outline is even CLOSE to being as confusing as your threads are as far as details go, you are MUCH further ahead posting the script.

Be warned, you are in danger of losing a lot of the support that has been so freely given here. The folks here have shown infinite amounts of patience in their attempts to help you, and all we have seen so far is more questions piled upon the current questions. 

I, myself, am finding myself questioning the motives behind all the questions and I know I am not alone. 

I, along with others, are interested (despite the way things may sound in some of my responses) in seeing the script/story itself because that is the only way we can accurately give you advice that will actually help.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 13, 2016)

Okay thanks.  Well there are part of my script I am stuck on, on how to make sense.  So if I post the whole script, should I just explain how those parts I have not figured out yet, and the reader will have to assume it makes sense, with knowing the who, what, why, but not the how?


----------

